# knifty knitter



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

I was trawling through this section ( yup I read ALL pages lol) looking for an easy to knit dog sweater, as I have now knitted three cable knit sweaters, two plain ones, two fluyffy ones, and was looking for something else fairly easy to knit.

I saw several threads mentioning the knifty knitter, saw piccies too of things people have made.

was just wondering what they are and if theyre easy to use?


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

i dont personaly know but good luck ive seen some of your things you've made and there fabulous im sure you'll do well!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I think they are only available in usa, they were a circle of plastic i think and you wound the wool round which eventually came out tube like for a dog coat.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

ahhh right, i think i might have seen one a while ago then....might be worth a look around. Thanks

and thank you pompom for the comment on my things i make, theyre not all that good buy pass the time away making them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

ahhh i THINK theyre called knitting looms! HAve searched ebay and might buy one


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

The nifty knitters came in different sized circles.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I have them they're round and you can get a package of several diff sizes. I'm a pretty good crocheter but actual knitting is impossible for me :lol: The knifty knitter is better but I had a really hard time learning to make dog sweaters with them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

well I am even more rubbish at crocheting than I am at knitting, and that's saying something

Knitting a small snowman and my mates kids said it looks like a willy warmer!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

IWAC said:


> well I am even more rubbish at crocheting than I am at knitting, and that's saying something
> 
> Knitting a small snowman and my mates kids said it looks like a willy warmer!!!


That made me laugh!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

well, I have to admit it kinda did whilke I was knitting it, but as I explained to him, when you turn it inside out, stuff it ( at which there was fits of hysterics) add a scarve hat and face, it looks like a snowman.

At least it's meant to, but mine doesnt look very good lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

mmmm.....i've definitely seen the knffty knitter somehwere coz i was looking at buying one a while ago. I will try and remember......


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I've knitted lots of sweaters for my dogs with the knifty knitters and love them. I'll post a few pics to show you how they've turned out. I'm pretty sure if you look through my old posts, there are detailed instructions on how to make the leg holes. I'd also recommend getting Bohemian yarn because it's thick enough to not show the holes and it's very stretchy - so easy to work with.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

aww those sweaters are lovely!!!

Seen a few that would post from usa, but one wanted $34 which seems a bit high. I'll get one in the end though


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

Now I have a question...this knitter thing...is it easy? I have seen one like a round loom it looked liked to me ....


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

I have no idea if it is easy, I still don't have one lol.

Am sure someone else here can answer though


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

It is very easy! I cannot knit at all and the knifty knitter is really fool proof. I even managed to make leg holes and hoods with no instructions, I just used comon sense.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

very easy sounds right up my street lol!!!!


----------



## LindaLS (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello,

If you go to www.knitting-n-crochet.com you will see some Knifty Knitter Looms and a pattern there for a dog sweater I made on the loom. There is also a crochet pattern for a sweater if you are interested.


----------

